# Doug Collins has no interest in coaching again (Updated: Unless it's the Bulls)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> Doug Collins says he has "no interest" in coaching again.
> 
> So it appears you can scratch one more name from the list of potential successors to fill the expected void left in Phoenix by Mike D'Antoni.
> 
> ...


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Doug Collins has no interest in coaching again*

Is there anyone out there that wants to coach the Suns?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Doug Collins has no interest in coaching again*

Steve Nash, lets bring back the player/coach.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Doug Collins has no interest in coaching again*

Thibodeau now has to be the guy.

Just better not be Del ***** (unless MAYBE it's last resort), or I will step down as a Suns mod.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Doug Collins has no interest in coaching again*

doug collins is soft..... end of story


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Doug Collins has no interest in coaching again*

Rick Carlisle would have been a talented experienced coach, though hes at the mavs now. What are everyones thoughts on him anyway? I don't know much about him, but he didn't seem terrible to say the least. I dont know how easy the Celtics assistant Tom Thibodeau will leave the Celtics. Why should you if u have a sturdy team after just one season? Having said that I think he would be good here. 

What else do we have... Jeff van Gundy? Most/all ppl are iffy about him, then theres always Avery, and he has hes drawbacks apparently with Nash. But Nash came out and said he wants D'Antoni back, and so that complicates things... It sucks not knowing what is going to happen next or when. I'm interested in some change, but we will see what change means for this off-season. If we don't improve overall next season, then I expect blow-up type moves by Kerr. One last go with or without coach most likely.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Doug Collins has no interest in coaching again*



bircan said:


> Rick Carlisle would have been a talented experienced coach, though hes at the mavs now. What are everyones thoughts on him anyway? I don't know much about him, but he didn't seem terrible to say the least. I dont know how easy the Celtics assistant Tom Thibodeau will leave the Celtics. Why should you if u have a sturdy team after just one season? Having said that I think he would be good here.
> 
> What else do we have... Jeff van Gundy? Most/all ppl are iffy about him, then theres always Avery, and he has hes drawbacks apparently with Nash. But Nash came out and said he wants D'Antoni back, and so that complicates things... It sucks not knowing what is going to happen next or when. I'm interested in some change, but we will see what change means for this off-season. If we don't improve overall next season, then I expect blow-up type moves by Kerr. One last go with or without coach most likely.


I would've liked Carlisle. He's proven and I think he'd went well as long as he didn't screw up the offense. 

Being a coach is why they get into it. Thibodeau's been an assistant for wwhat 18 yrs. I think he'd jump at a coaching job, despite how sturdy C's are. Also, Kerr wanted to hire him as an assistant before this coming season, even interviewing him, but D'Antoni went with someone else.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He changed his mind fast, or viewed this as a crappy job. 


*Collins returning to Bulls as head coach*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I could of seen him being a good fit with Suns, but not so sure with the baby Bulls.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Doug Collins had no interest in coaching until he saw that the Bulls got the #1 pick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Here's why he probably preferred them


*LINK*



> ''I know Doug's got the itch [to coach again],'' a league source said. ''The Bulls' youth intrigues Doug more than the Phoenix situation. He's a teacher first and foremost. That's what he likes to do. He might have been leery about taking on a more veteran team, including dealing with Shaq [O'Neal].''


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I was thinking, if anything, it was Shaq who was keeping Doug away. I know he loves Steve Nash, admires the youth of Amare and appreciate most of everyone else. But I think he isn't ready to deal with a big head like Shaq.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It sucks how we went from one of the young up and coming teams, to an older group. 

And part of that is why I want us to start rebuilding this offseason. But maybe if we suck next yr, they'll do it a yr early in '09. 2010 is also too far away to wait. Next 2 yrs will be a waste. Another reason why I like football more is no guaranteed ****ing contracts.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Here's why he probably preferred them
> 
> 
> *LINK*


That and Amare is supposedly difficult to coach, he appeared to have tuned out D'Antoni by the end of the season. Collins was walked on all over by Jordan he can't coach the Suns IMO.


----------

